# What should I ask for for Christmas?



## Bend The Light (Oct 19, 2011)

The wife has asked what I want for Christmas. The budget is tight, so I would have about £100 to spend (that's all that's left after the kids get their share!).

I did consider something for the camera, but I dunno what I might get for £100 that wouldn't be a waste...I have a 400d, grip, 18-55 kit lens, 75-300 standard zoom, 50mm 1.8. I have a couple of bags and a camera rucksack. I have a tripod which is decent (not manfrotto or anything like that, of course) and I have a monopod.

So, can anyone suggest anything that wouldn't be a waste of £100. She will not buy vouchers, or put money away to add to other stuff...she likes to see the item bought and unwrapped, you see?

My other thought was an mp3/4 player. I lost my iPod Nano (3rd Gen) and I miss it in the car. But I am out of touch with the technology and prices and spec of these now...so any ideas on that? I don't need a phone with mp4, or web access (unless I could get iBooks on one, like an ipod touch?).

Yeah, so anyway...any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 19, 2011)

100 pounds seems like a lot to spend on an mp3 player, mine cost me ~20 and it does just fine.  (Sandisk Sansa, chosen for it's linux compatibility)

Do you have a circular polarizer?  A nice one is probably right in your price range, and always nice to have in the kit.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 19, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> 100 pounds seems like a lot to spend on an mp3 player, mine cost me ~20 and it does just fine.  (Sandisk Sansa, chosen for it's linux compatibility)
> 
> Do you have a circular polarizer?  A nice one is probably right in your price range, and always nice to have in the kit.



Yes, I could have a cheaper mp3 or 4 player...I do quite like iTunes, however, but I realise this is pushing the price up.

I do have a CP, although it is small for my kit lenses, i think it fits the 50mm. I haven't used it at all yet, except for some experimental polarised plastic pictures. Need to do more landscape, I suppose, which is not a strong point for me...

Thanks for the ideas, though.


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 19, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> I do have a CP, although it is small for my kit lenses, i think it fits the 50mm. I haven't used it at all yet, except for some experimental polarised plastic pictures. Need to do more landscape, I suppose, which is not a strong point for me...
> Thanks for the ideas, though.



Right on.

Just want to say they're for more than just landscapes!  Play with that thing    Outdoor portraits, macro flowers, bodies of water....  Lots of cool things to polarize :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 19, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a CP, although it is small for my kit lenses, i think it fits the 50mm. I haven't used it at all yet, except for some experimental polarised plastic pictures. Need to do more landscape, I suppose, which is not a strong point for me...
> ...



I'll get it out this weekend and have a play.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 19, 2011)

if you need to ask us for opinions, you probably should just put it in the bank. Trust me, it's a good habit, especially in times like this.


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2011)

A Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 19, 2011)

What's your current photo storage capacity? What about a new external hard drive? Or, if you just want something photography related that you might not buy for yourself, what about one of the Wi-Fi SD cards? I'd love to try one of them, but I'm not about to plunk down the huge chunk of change they want for them right now.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 19, 2011)

World Peace and a BJ.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 19, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> if you need to ask us for opinions, you probably should just put it in the bank. Trust me, it's a good habit, especially in times like this.


 
She wouldn't go for that...a present is required. 



mishele said:


> A Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle!



Why? Guns are silly.



sm4him said:


> What's your current photo storage capacity? What about a new external hard drive? Or, if you just want something photography related that you might not buy for yourself, what about one of the Wi-Fi SD cards? I'd love to try one of them, but I'm not about to plunk down the huge chunk of change they want for them right now.


 
I have 1TB of external, 160Gb portable, and 250Gb internal. I was toying with another TB or two of storage.

My camera is Compact Flash, and I have 1Gb, 2Gb, and 8Gb. More than enough for me shooting RAW...not sure I'd use WiFi...

Thanks for the ideas, anyway.



shootermcgavin said:


> World Peace and a BJ.



First is impossible. Second...why have that just for Christmas.
Thanks for the GREAT suggestions, though.


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^^ It was more of a joke. It's from A Christmas Story. You know the "you'll shoot your eye out" movie.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 19, 2011)

mishele said:


> ^^^^ It was more of a joke. It's from A Christmas Story. You know the "you'll shoot your eye out" movie.



Ah, no worries... Not heard that one before...

Some suggestions I have had are silly, to be honest...and sadly, mostly on this forum.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 20, 2011)

One of those angled eye pieces? 
Custom neck strap! 
Canon lens thermos


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 21, 2011)

Compaq said:


> One of those angled eye pieces?
> Custom neck strap!
> Canon lens thermos



I'd thought of two of those! 
Cheers.


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 21, 2011)

I was gonna say World Peace but it has been said.

A Christmas card would be nice.


----------



## dots (Oct 21, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> The wife has asked what I want for Christmas. The budget is tight, so I would have about £100 to spend (that's all that's left after the kids get their share!).
> 
> I did consider something for the camera, but I dunno what I might get for £100 that wouldn't be a waste...I have a 400d, grip, 18-55 kit lens, 75-300 standard zoom, 50mm 1.8. I have a couple of bags and a camera rucksack. I have a tripod which is decent (not manfrotto or anything like that, of course) and I have a monopod.
> 
> ...




errmmm


ummmm


hmmm


nope.


----------



## dots (Oct 21, 2011)

Linhof & Studio Ltd. - B&W Rugged Waterproof Outdoor Camera Cases -


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 22, 2011)

mangtarn said:


> I was gonna say World Peace but it has been said.
> 
> A Christmas card would be nice.


 
Hmmm...save paper. Send an eCard. 



dots said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > The wife has asked what I want for Christmas. The budget is tight, so I would have about £100 to spend (that's all that's left after the kids get their share!).
> ...


 
errrm...thanks?



dots said:


> Linhof & Studio Ltd. - B&W Rugged Waterproof Outdoor Camera Cases -



They're interesting. Not sure if I have the need, with no travelling to speak of, and no white-water rapids in the near future...Always liked the idea of these, though. Added to the "maybe" list. Thanks


----------

